# 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg



## cyrox (20. August 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte mal wissen wer hier aus dem Forum nächsten Samstag auch in Todtnau mit am Start ist. 
Homepage www.die12stunden.de

Wäre cool wenn man einige heir aus dem forum antreffen würde

Greetz


----------



## timoracer89 (22. August 2005)

Bin auch in Todtnauberg am Start! Wird sicher eine super Sache werden. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (22. August 2005)

Bin als Einzelstarter dabei.
Ich tippe auf Regen. 
Egal - ich bin ja kein Ulle.   

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (23. August 2005)

hab mich auch angemeldet... werd aber gemütlich das ganze nur als langes training fahren,weil ich im moment ein "kleines motivationsloch" habe...

so 6 stunden hab ich mal vor -natürlich als einzelfahrer/die wechselei ist mir einfach zu hektisch...- im training kann ich mich zur zeit nur so bis 2 stunden motivieren und das ist für die noch anstehenden marathons im september einfach zu wenig (hinten raus)...

joe


----------



## grobis (23. August 2005)

ich fahre im 4er team mit. wir sind die strecke letzten freitag abgefahren, da einige aus unserem team unbedingt die strecke vorher sehen wollten.
wird bestimmt ein witziger tag. bis jetzt ist ja noch sonne mit wolken vorhergesagt....abe bestimmt regnet es wieder....

grüsse grobis


----------



## mugg (23. August 2005)

bin auch als einzelfahrer unterwegs. werde es aber auch lockerer angehen lassen. seit der tac habe ich kaum was gemacht....bei dem wetter. ausserdem bräuchte man auch noch zeit. egal, wird schon werden.

wetter könnte noch gut gehen wie es im moment aussieht, aber sehr warm wird es kaum. 

mugg


----------



## timoracer89 (24. August 2005)

Ich glaube es ist wichtig schon am Freitag hin zu fahren um noch mal die Strecke anzuschauen und alles für den Samstag zu richten, ich denke wenn man erst Samstag hin fährt wird das zu stressig! Und man kann das Frühstück (3,50  ) nicht genießen. Fahre in einem 3er Team wird aber sehr schwer weil zwei Teams von Rothaus Cube am Start sind

Gruß Timo


----------



## Thunderbird (24. August 2005)

@ timoracer89: ich bin schon 2x erst am Renntag angereist und 
es hat locker gepasst. Stress hat ja nur der erste Fahrer.   
Viel Spaß im Kampf gegen die St. Märgener!

Das Wetter scheint ideal zu werden!   

Thb


----------



## cyrox (24. August 2005)

Jo mit dem Wetter könnten wir echt glück haben! 

Ich fahre auch in einem 3er Team und wir wollen in die Top10 fahren, mal schauen ob unser vorhaben glückt 

Also wer richtig Tempo machen will der sollte die Strecke schon 1 mal abgefahren sein, ansonsten sehe ich es nicht als nötig da das höhenprofiel auf der Homepage viel aussagt und Fahrtechnisch auch kaum kritische stellen drin sind. (Auser vielleicht die Wurzelpassage)

Wegen der Anreise: Wir stellen unser "Team" fahrzeug schon am Freitag auf den Parkplatz damit wir am Samstag dann einen guten Platz haben. Wer am Samstag noch en guten Platz will der muss schon recht früh oben sein!

Noch ne Frage wie Uebergebt ihr euren Transponder? An der Flasche? Am Handgelenk?

Gruss CyroX


----------



## Thunderbird (24. August 2005)

War's 2003 nicht so, dass man das Ding an's Handgelenk machen musste?
Ich erinnere mich an irgendeinen bescheuerten Ordner, der mich fast vom
Bike gerissen hat, weil ich das Armband nur in der Hand hielt und nicht 
um's Handgelenk befestigt hatte.   

Thb


----------



## waldmeister (24. August 2005)

Moin, werde auch wider starten (im 3er Team) und freu mich auf die ganz spezielle Stimmung. Das Wetter wird ideal, nicht zu heiß von oben trocken trotzdem eine griffige Piste   (als Biker ist man halt ein chronischer Optimist).Mein Tip soviel Kcal wie möglich verbrennen um beim inoffiziellen Kuchenbackwettbewerb auch alle Kandidaten kennen zu lernen zu können  .Hi Grobis  wie wär`s mit einem Treffen um 15h an der Kuchenfront? Gruß Waldmeister (Nachts alias Fluti)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (25. August 2005)

sali waldmeister,

kommt mir gelegen um 15 uhr wieder etliche kcal zu mir zu nehmen, denn vom mittagessen bis zu kaffee und kuchen ist schon eine halbe ewigkeit.   

also dann bis 15.00 uhr am kuchenbuffet...

grüsse grobis

ps: schick mal deine startnummer rüber.


----------



## Thunderbird (27. August 2005)

Geil war's, oder?   

Ich hatte zwar nach einem etwas zu schnellen Start brutale
Magenprobleme und habe nach Runde 15 (8 Minuten vor Zielschluss)
aufgehört, aber die Stimmung war super und die Strecke so schnell wie nie.
210 Km und laut meinem Höhenmesser 3868 Hm (in 10:47:57   )

Das Bierchen (Waldhaus) in Runde 15 vor der Wurzelabfahrt hat richtig gut geschmeckt.  
Der endlos-Nachschlag bei den Nudeln war auch super.   

Sturz hatte ich keinen, aber ein Loch im Reifen, das sich dank Eclipse-Schleim
von alleine geflickt hat. Schon in der ersten Runde habe ich aber mindestens
5 leute beim Flicken gesehen und im ganzen Rennen noch dutzende weiter.
Da müssen viele scharfe Steinchen rumgelegen haben.

Nette Schwätzchen mit anderen Fahrern.
Den Joe habe ich nur am start kurz gesehen und "Limit83", 
der es im 2er-Team auf den 3. Platz geschafft hat.   

Wie ging's euch so?

Thb


----------



## cyrox (28. August 2005)

War echt mal wieder GEIL!!!!

Wir sind 5ter in der 3 Team wertung geworden also absolut zufreiden und voll überrascht!

Vor 2 Jahren waren wir noch 45er ... :-D (OK ein Fahrer wurde ausgetauscht)

Naja so weitertrainieren und nächstes Jahr wird ums Podest gekämpft

Greetz


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. August 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Geil war's, oder?
> 
> Schon in der ersten Runde habe ich aber mindestens
> 5 leute beim Flicken gesehen und im ganzen Rennen noch dutzende weiter.
> ...



hättest mal rufen sollen am start... 8uhr,da bin ich noch nicht so wach...

tja,anfangs hatte ich echt schwere beine...war leicht erkältet und dann jedesmal durchs wasser nasse socken bekommen - das mit den beinen hochreissen zum spagat beherrsche ich nicht so ! das hätte dann noch schlimmere folgen haben können...

bin dann wie geplant so 40er rundenzeiten gefahren und lag so auf platz 10 als ich mir bei der wiesenabfahrt bei einem ausweichmanöver dermaßen mein problemknie am eigenen rahmen angeschlagen habe, das mir kurzzeitig die tränen gekommen sind...

und weil es dann auch noch etwas dick wurde und ich ja nächste woche in st.ingbert richtig fit sein will
bin ich dann raus (6runden in 4h wenn ich das hochrechne und vielleicht 1bis2 runden abziehe hätt ich wohl so 15-16 geschafft...)und hab noch ein bischen die kollegen angefeuert...

dann muß ich noch das rennen insgesamt loben : 

alle details wirkten auf mich professionell - zeitnahme ausschilderung freundliche todtnauberger etc... nur die verpflegung kam mir irgendwie hobbymäßig vor... (obwohl ich eine eigene verpflegung habe... meine frau und mein großer freund "sponser produkte") aber was ich son gesehen habe : riegel und getränke aus spendern ??? wie hat das geschmeckt ??? hat das jemand getrunken - hab ich da was verpasst ??? 

joe


----------



## Limit83 (28. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!
War eine klasse Veranstaltung! Super Geil!  
Ich hab eine Woche vor St. Ingbert noch einen kleinen Formcheck gebraucht und mich mal so richtig alle gefahren, dass es da für Platz 3 gereicht hat, war natürlich ein Traum! Ein riesen Lob an meinen 18 jährigen Teamkameraden Benni! Jetzt heißt es eine Woche regenerieren! 

@bikehumanumest: Hab dich gegen Ende auch auf der Strecke vermisst. Jetzt gibts auch eine Erklärung! Schon mal gute Besserung!

@thunderbird: Vielen Dank für den   , dich hab ich leider nicht erkannt. Falls wir uns nochmal treffen, mach dich mal bemerkbar. St. Ingbert? Odenwald? Münsingen?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Thunderbird (28. August 2005)

@ Limit83: Eure goldenen Bikes haben mich vor Ehrfurcht erstarren lassen.   
Beim Odenwald Marathon bin ich wohl dabei (Hochschulmeisterschaften).



			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> hättest mal rufen sollen am start... 8uhr,da bin ich noch nicht so wach...


So sah's aus.   
Wollte dich halt nicht wecken.



			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> wie hat das geschmeckt ???
> hat das jemand getrunken - hab ich da was verpasst ???


Ich hatt leider nur 1/3 Verpflegung von einem Freund in einem 3er-Team
und musste das Zeug trinken. War wohl wieder mal viel zu hoch konzentriert.
Das Blutorangen-Iso-Getränk kam mir beim Aufstoßen noch 6 Stunden und
6 Becher Cola später hoch. Der "Kräutertee" (böser Fehler in Runde 10)
hat einfach nur scheußlich geschmeckt. Die Riegelstücke waren fein, die 
Bananen nur anfangs unreif und die Tussis zu schwach, um meine Trinkflasche
zum Nachfüllen aufzubekommen. Ein paar Becher Cola oder so hätten sie auch 
schon mal im Voraus abfüllen können. So "durfte" man sich halt selbst bedienen.
Für Hobbyfahrer ohne Ambitionen war's sicher OK und die "Profis" hatten ja 
alle ihre eigene Verpflegung mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (28. August 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Limit83: Eure goldenen Bikes haben mich vor Ehrfurcht erstarren lassen.
> Beim Odenwald Marathon bin ich wohl dabei (Hochschulmeisterschaften).


Dort bin ich auch mal gespannt wieviele Mountainbikeprofis an einer Uni eingeschrieben sind und dort teilnehmen...   

Hat jemdand von euch Bilder von der Veranstaltung gemacht bzw. weiß wo welche zu finden sind? Wäre klasse! 
Gruß


----------



## Thunderbird (28. August 2005)

Ich hatte einen Freund (Hobbyfotograf) an der Strecke, der am Nachmittag 
300 Bilder gemacht hat. Sobald ich wieder fit bin sichte ich sie mit ihm. 
Mir bekannte Personen werden natürlich benachrichtigt und bei ganz tollen
Bildern kann ich ja die Startnummer hier posten.

Thb


----------



## timoracer89 (28. August 2005)

Das Rennen war super hat echt Spaß gemacht  leider bin ich in meiner ersten Runde gestürtzt (war aber nicht so schlimm) Die Strecke war schön besonderst hat mir gefallen das man nicht auf der Wurzelpassage fahren musste sonder das man daneben auf der Wiese runter konnte! Muss sagen das die Strecke sehr Hardtail freundlich war


----------



## Limit83 (28. August 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte einen Freund (Hobbyfotograf) an der Strecke, der am Nachmittag
> 300 Bilder gemacht hat. Sobald ich wieder fit bin sichte ich sie mit ihm.
> Mir bekannte Personen werden natürlich benachrichtigt und bei ganz tollen
> Bildern kann ich ja die Startnummer hier posten.
> ...


Das wäre klasse!


----------



## cyrox (29. August 2005)

Jo wäre echt Spitze! Meine Startnummer ist die 3034

Gruss Cyrox


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. August 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte einen Freund (Hobbyfotograf) an der Strecke, der am Nachmittag
> 300 Bilder gemacht hat. Sobald ich wieder fit bin sichte ich sie mit ihm.
> Mir bekannte Personen werden natürlich benachrichtigt und bei ganz tollen
> Bildern kann ich ja die Startnummer hier posten.
> ...



schade, nachmittags war ich ja schon wieder zu hause... (1095)

gibts irgendwo fotos von 8-12uhr ???

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (29. August 2005)

www.sport-fotoservice.de
Die Seite funktioniert allerdings nur mit Internet Explorer!
Wenn ihr wartet, kann ich euch sagen, ob die was taugen.
Habe mir da das erste und letzte Bild unten bestellt.
Das dritte Bild unten von Cyrox ist ganz OK (die anderen sind falsch belichtet)
Ich schaue aber morgen, ob mein Freund noch bessere hat.
Von Joe sind enorm viele Bilder drin. Kein Wunder - bei _dem_ Helm.  
@ limit83: Von dir hat's da auch 1-2 nette Bilder.

Thb


----------



## cyrox (29. August 2005)

Genau ich hab mir diese 3 Bestellt












Mal schauen wie die Qually ist. Ich denke ich kann die morgen Abend holen. Die Firma ist im Nachbardorf

Welche Platzierungen habt ihr so gepackt? Team oder einzeln?

Gruss Cyrox


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. August 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Von Joe sind enorm viele Bilder dri...r ein jahr älter als ich grad bin !!!)
> 
> joe


----------



## Limit83 (30. August 2005)

Die Bilder hab ich auch schon entdeckt! Mit dem Bestellen bin ich aber noch am überlegen! Wie siehts mit Bildern von der Siegerehrung aus? Hat da jemand was gefunden? Jetzt steh ich endlich mal auf einem Treppchen und nicht daneben und ich hab kein Bild davon...   
@bikehumanumest: So ähnlich ging es mir in meiner vorletzten Runde, da bin ich mit einem vom Rothaus-Cube 1 Team den Berg hoch...    nur da hatten die schon 2 Runden mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyrox (30. August 2005)

So ich hab heute die Bilder von www.sport-fotoservice.de abgeholt (aud CD)

Sind ca. in der grösse 1700 * 2600

In meiner Gallery könnt ihr euch eine Verkleinerte Version anschauen
Gruss Fabian


----------



## Riderman (1. September 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> wieder mal viel zu hoch konzentriert.
> Das Blutorangen-Iso-Getränk kam mir beim Aufstoßen noch 6 Stunden und
> 6 Becher Cola später hoch. Der "Kräutertee" (böser Fehler in Runde 10)
> hat einfach nur scheußlich geschmeckt.
> ...




kann ich bestätigen....die blutorangen haben in meinem Bauch Rugby gespielt, aber gegen mich......   habs leider nur auf 13 Runden gebracht...aber dafür 10 Stunden lang ständig Bauchschmerzen..#1056


----------



## Thunderbird (1. September 2005)

@ Riderman: ******* - dann war's wirklich das. 
Da ist natürlich eine unabhängige Verpflegung von großem Vorteil.

@ all die Bilder bei www.sport-fotoservice.de bestellen wollen:
Meine sind jetzt da und leider nicht so toll.
a) sind sie extrem rotstichig und die Haut sieht brutal schlecht aus (Ausdruck?)
b) stimmt die Belichtung bei einem Bild nicht (zu dunkel)
b) waren sie nicht gut verpackt und die Stempelmaschine der Post hat ihren
Abdruck auf den Bildern hinterlassen. Ziemliche Geldverschwendung. Na ja -
mal wieder was gelernt. 

Punkt A & B hätte man durch einfache Nachbearbeitung am PC beheben können,
aber das war denen wohl zuviel Aufwand. 

Die Bilder meines Fotografenfreundes werden noch von ihm Aussortiert.
Vor dem Kapellenlift hat er ein paar sehr schöne gemacht. Werde ihm
die hier geposteten Startnummern zuschicken, damit er die zuerst bearbeitet.

Thb


----------



## Flairbaer (2. September 2005)

Ich war am Sonntag in Todtnauberg. Dank der vielen verteilten Sqeezy -  und Powerbarverpackungen konnte man die Rundstrecke mühelos nachfahren!  
Muss das sein?


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. September 2005)

Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war am Sonntag in Todtnauberg. Dank der vielen verteilten Sqeezy -  und Powerbarverpackungen konnte man die Rundstrecke mühelos nachfahren!
> Muss das sein?



bin unschuldig...

hab ja auch SPONSER wiederverschließbare tuben...
da verkleckern die leeren tuben auch nicht das trikot...

PS: ...und hänsel und gretel wären mit den powerbars schneller gefunden worden...

joe


----------



## Thunderbird (4. September 2005)

Ein Foto von Timoracer 89 (s.u.) und ein weiteres als Beispiel -
Duell der beiden Viertplatzierten Einzelfahrer (Senior 1 und Herren)
Der Senior hat mit 0,4 Sekunden Vorsprung gewonnen.    

Bilder zu bestellen vorerst bei mir.
Eine Liste mit den Startnummern folgt.

Kostenerstattung für den Fotografen: *25% billiger* 
als bei Sport-Fotoservice. Er will halt nur keine Miesen machen.
10x15 also für 3,-  // 15x21 für 4,50  // 21x30 für 6,75. 
Datei per Email gibt's für 3,-.
Verpackung & Versand 3,- 

Interessenten bitte PM mit Email für Vorschaubild und Abwicklung an mich.

Thb


----------



## Thunderbird (6. September 2005)

Bild von Cyrox:


----------



## Thunderbird (7. September 2005)

Von diesen Startnummern gibt's gute bis sehr gute Fotos zu obigen Konditionen.
Bei Interesse, PM mit Email zwecks kleinem Vorschaubild an mich.

1001
1007
1008
1008
1011
1013
1013
1017
1019
1020
1022
1026
1027
1035
1036
1036
1038
1040
1048
1049
1050
1050
1050
1051
1052
1057
1063
1063
1067
1074
1075
1079
1081
1083
1083
1087
1089
1090
1092
1099
1105

2001
2002
2005
2006
2007
2012
2017
2040
2042
2046
2047
2048
2050
2052
2052
2057
2067
2073
2076
2080
2084
2086
2088
2090
2092
2097
2100
2107

3004
3015
3016
3020
3023
3032
3034
3036
3038
3053
3055
3055
3056
3057
3065
3067
3068
3070
3083
3093
3095
3109
3111
3113
3114
3135
3138
3140
3151

4002
4006
4011
4020
4026
4027
4029
4038
4045
4050
4053
4054
4061
4069
4078
4083
4088
4108
4111
4119
4125
4127
4145
4157
4160
4174
4180


----------



## Thunderbird (9. September 2005)

Vorschaubilder 2057:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

